# fsh, lh and e2 levels.



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hello everybody, i think you my be hearing from me quite a bit over the next few months.

i was 40 in April and am about to start the rollacoaster again. very nervous!

i have been taking dhea for the past 3 months and have had the following results

fsh 7.1
LH 5.9
e2 104pmol

the first 2 are the same as the last cycle 2 years ago, which resulted in a successful pregnancy. So i am really pleased. The e2 i haven't a clue about. The lister said it is fine anything under 200, but I'm confused with other info on the net.  if i convert it to (the other measurement) then it's low....what does it mean!

i also wonder if the dhea has had an impact on the results. . . i am coming to the end of the dhea and planning to cycle next month or august...should i keep taking them until then or can i stop?  so many questions!!!!!

would appreciate any feedback.
LOL
Angela


----------



## reese646 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Angela,

Didn't want to read and run.

Your FSH is good for us over 40's! Mine was 21.1 back in April and accu and chinese herbs helped me get it down to 4.6.  The E2 as Lister say is ok too.

I have not tried DHEA so no advice there I am afraid but many girls on here swear by it for keeping FSH levels down.  As far as I am aware you can keep taking it up to starting tx. (correct me if I am wrong anyone)

Mandy x


----------

